# Travel book for Las Vegas



## Linda (Mar 1, 2006)

We are planning our trip to Las Vegas and were wondering if there is a really good book to use to plan our trip?  I see everything from Frommer's to AAA, Las Vegas 2005 and many others.  If any of you used a book, can you tell me which one was most helpful?
Thanks!


----------



## spatenfloot (Mar 1, 2006)

Guidebooks tend to be out of date quickly since things change so fast in Vegas. I think I liked Frommer's best of the ones I have seen.  You may want to look around at www.lasvegastalk.com and www.cheapovegas.com for some ideas.


----------

